# flowering quince



## wildcody (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone could give me some info on flowering quince? my bees have been all over in great strength for a week. How does it effect the bees ? how does it effect the honey ? do the get alot of pollen or nectar from this bush ? any info greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

cody
down here in Mississippi , we love quince, and so do the bee's, makes a pretty good honey!


----------

